# Embryos Compacting



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

Hope you are ejoying the weekend. 

Our littles were transferred into Melissa (their tummy mummy yesterday) we are really excited because we were told our two 'littles' had started to 'compact' on day 3, does this mean they have just gone past the 8 cell stage? The embrologist said they are excellent quality with no fragmentation, Melissa's lining is perfect too so, we are praying it is our turn this time. 

We also have 3 snowbabies too, one 6 cell, one 5 cell and one 4 cell which they said are also looking really lovely We are all over the moon 

I also saw our littles on a tv screen connected to the microscope before they were transferred 

I trust my surrogate but it is hard trusting someone else, I keep thinking, wonder what she is doing now I hope she is resting.... 

What success rate do you think we may have? 

love 

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

This all sounds brilliant and should give the optimum chance of success. Compaction is when the separate cells of an early embryo start to stick together, it is the begining of blastocyst formation and is therefore a very good sign of a healthy embryo.

Good luck!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Hope you are ejoying the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee thank you Peter  

Peter, my surrogate has 3 children of her own aged 8,9 and 10. Therefore, she is constantly busy running 
around after them, she also runs her own business. When she gets chance she is resting too..

Am I being too much of a worrier and are my embryos tucked up safely and snuggerly in their new home


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

I know that it is easy to say but try not to worry. Your surrogate already has three children so her lifestyle clearly suits pregnancy!

Hope this helps!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee thank you Peter
> 
> Peter, my surrogate has 3 children of her own aged 8,9 and 10. Therefore, she is constantly busy running
> around after them, she also runs her own business. When she gets chance she is resting too..
> ...


----------

